# Powering/Using GPS away from Boat



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Have any of you rigged up your GPS units to work indoors or when you're away from your boat?

Will I only need a second power cord, some alligator clips and a deer feeder battery? or are there any other options?

I'd like to be able to scout around on the GPS unit for routes and areas of interest before a trip, and not be too far from the beer fridge...or sitting on the boat getting eaten alive by mosquitoes.

I have the Lowrance Live 9

Thanks!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The deer feeder battery always seems to be dead when you need it. I've been using one of these for years, haven't released any magic smoke yet.

https://www.amazon.com/Sound-Around...449528&sr=8-10&keywords=110v+to+12v+converter

You can use old laptop chargers as well but it's hardly worth the effort when a bench power supply is less than $40


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

X2 on what jm said, that is the only way to go. I have used one for my Lowrance, and now my new Hummingbird. All you need is an extra power supply to hook up to the 110/12v converter. Unless you have the one you use in the boat set up where you can remove and reinstall, but this would be more hassell.

This is the adapter I am using, but as jm said a laptop charger may work as well, just be sure it converts to 12v.

https://www.amazon.com/Wagan-Certified-110V-240V-Adapter-Converter/dp/B000P7O5DG


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If you don't need a power supply for anything else then look into this...

https://www.amazon.com/Lowrance-CA-8-Cigarette-Power-Cable/dp/B000OTORG0

and one of these

https://www.amazon.com/iSaddle-110V-12V-Power-Converter/dp/B00QK79PWQ


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Isn't there a computer interface or app you can use to look around and create routes. Then just wifi them to the unit?


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Look around your house and find all the 12 volt converters you have laying around from old electronic components (DVR's, printers, computers, battery chargers,etc.) I found a 12 volt/2amp converter from an old Tivo box and spliced it into a power cable to my Garmin GPS. It works great, and I am able to operate the GPS while sitting at my desk.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I run a combo unit off a small 12v battery on a







small skiff and kayaks that i got at a batteries plus store. It was handy when playing around with the chartplotter on the kitchen table.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> Isn't there a computer interface or app you can use to look around and create routes. Then just wifi them to the unit?


that would be badass

Thanks gents!..think i’m on the right path. Ordered Cord and converter thing


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a Nocqua lithium battery for mine. Not just at home, all the time. It's attached to the back of the GPS and works for several days.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know anything about the Lowrance, but for my older Garmin unit I just downloaded a program to my computer. I can create waypoints and paths and everything, then just copy it to an SD card and upload that to the GPS unit on the boat. Is there nothing like that for the Lowrance?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I use this 12V Outdoor Low Voltage Waterproof Power Supply Adapter for Led Lights https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076Y4B3MD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06__o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Wired to a secondary power cord to my simrad and can sit on the couch and mess with my FMT whether at home or if traveling to a new location and in an AirBnB or hotel.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Isn't there a computer interface or app you can use to look around and create routes. Then just wifi them to the unit?


The Navionics maps have this capability through the Navionics app but you have to use their Navionics mapping card for it to work. Not sure about other imaging cards.

The Navico Link app might work. It's worth looking into.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You can do this on google earth and save the file and save to an sd/microsd card. GPS babble can convert any format to any other format to enable you to download it to your gps in the event that your gps can't read the file saved directly from google earth.

I also have a standalone 12v converter and an extra power cord cor my Simrad. Both approaches work. This method just lets you do it without having to take your gps off your skiff. Which is certainly no big deal BUT. If you remove your gps unit for any reason be very careful. The pin connectors all the manufacturers use are not the most robust pins in the world. Bend one and you'll be in a mess.


----------

